# I D sweepster



## blairs (Apr 18, 2014)

Can anyone identify the model of this sweepster I bought. I am trying to find manuals and I'd like to order brushes. Broom is 5'


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Try a bobcat dealer, or any tractor dealer for that matter, sweepster is the brand and there are few competitors. Is there a serial number?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Just contact sweepster directly.


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

Put a guard on that PTO shaft!!!!!!! If anyone gets hurt, they will own you.


----------



## blairs (Apr 18, 2014)

I did contact sweepster , they are trying to match up picture with archives. no serial number. the pto was just put on to transport machine, guard and pto will be ordered.


----------

